# Need help with some recipes...side dishes



## sudsy9977 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I have to make dinner for some people this week....the main star of the dinner is some huge dry aged t bone and porterhouse steaks.....I have to stay within some parameters for dinner.....they want the steak ....a potato of some kind.....and a vegetable......

I don't wanna do the same old thing though....I wanna do something different......

They asked that I make a salad that I have made in the past....it has arugula...mandarin oranges, sliced red onion, candied pecans, a round of fried goat cheese, and just a simple vinaigrette....it is really tasty but I've made it a million times.....no one at the dinner has had it though....except for one person......


Any ideas about sides or potato dishes....I really don't wanna make baked or roasted potatoes.....and just some roasted carrots or something lame.....I am fresh outta ideas.....I also gotta make some kind of appetizer with shrimp.....Ryan


----------



## tkern (Feb 9, 2013)

Its still blood orange season, make a blood orange vin.

For potatoes, mix them w/ a pate choux, pipe them onto a silpat, brush w/ egg. bake - pomme dalphine

Maybe introduce some parsnips in w/ your carrots to break it up a bit.

All depends on how tight your parameters are.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 9, 2013)

I lik egg spot ago idea.....I don't necessarily have to make carrots.....I just wanna do something different for them.....maybe a purée of some sort.....like a carrot purée?.....or something like that.....like mashed potatoes but something different?


----------



## tkern (Feb 9, 2013)

You could mix the carrots w/ sweet potatoes to give your puree a little more body. Or maybe the carrot becomes part of the sauce for the steak and your main veg becomes something else, like some roasted sprouts.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2013)

If you want to work with blood oranges, try a blood orange and fennel salad. Julienne the fennel bulbs (figure 2-3 people per bulb). Supreme 2 blood oranges per fennel bulb and put in a bowl with the fennel. For the dressing, squeeze the supreme 'remains' into a small bowl or glass measuring cup. Juice another blood orange or two into the bowl/ cup. Pour in 1/4 cup or so of regular orange juice. Add S&P and a few tablespoons of olive oil. Taste the dressing for seasoning and acid; add more blood orange, orange juice or even some white balsamic vineger if you want to make it a little more acidic. Pour over the fennel and blood orange segments and toss. Taste; add a little more S&P if needed.

It a nice fresh/ crisp and refreshing side. All it is missing is bacon...

Another good side to try (I do not have a recipe) is mac & cheese w/ lobster. Kinda knocks out a side and a starch at once, but you might want to add in a green salad w/ an acidic dressing to help cut the overall richness of the plate.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 9, 2013)

Since it's winter,

Carrots, parsnips, and turnips all cut into inch or so pieces.
Something green like broccoli, brussel sprouts, snap peas, I prefer the broccoli cut into inch or so florets.
Season and drizzle with olive oil. Roast in high heat until tender.

In a food processor buzz a cup or so of pecans, an ounce or so of Parmesan, a handful of parsley, zest of a lemon and a garlic clove.
Toss with your vegetables, spritz with lemon juice and a little more oil and serve.

Made this for Christmas and it was great.

I can dig up the exact recipe if you need but that should get you by.

-AJ


----------



## tkern (Feb 9, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> If you want to work with blood oranges, try a blood orange and fennel salad. Julienne the fennel bulbs (figure 2-3 people per bulb). Supreme 2 blood oranges per fennel bulb and put in a bowl with the fennel. For the dressing, squeeze the supreme 'remains' into a small bowl or glass measuring cup. Juice another blood orange or two into the bowl/ cup. Pour in 1/4 cup or so of regular orange juice. Add S&P and a few tablespoons of olive oil. Taste the dressing for seasoning and acid; add more blood orange, orange juice or even some white balsamic vineger if you want to make it a little more acidic. Pour over the fennel and blood orange segments and toss. Taste; add a little more S&P if needed.
> 
> It a nice fresh/ crisp and refreshing side. All it is missing is bacon...
> 
> Another good side to try (I do not have a recipe) is mac & cheese w/ lobster. Kinda knocks out a side and a starch at once, but you might want to add in a green salad w/ an acidic dressing to help cut the overall richness of the plate.



I like this salad w/ paper thin sliced and julienned celeriac w/ grilled meyer lemons peels minced.


----------



## cnochef (Feb 10, 2013)

How about homemade potato gnocchi with a bleu cheese cream sauce and braised broccoli rabe for the veg? 

Or a large potato and mushroom rosti cut in wedges with creamed kale as your veg?

IMHO it isn't really green salad season. You could roast some heirloom beets and serve them chilled with goat cheese, pickled shallots and a mustard vinaigrette. 

Another idea would be roasted red peppers with feta cheese, pine nuts, currants and basil oil.

My absolute favorite winter starter is fried mushrooms, goat cheese, cream and fresh thyme on crostini.

However if they want shrimp, perhaps something different like New Orleans style BBQ Shrimp. They're not really BBQ but sauteed in butter, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, lemon juice and a couple of shakes of hot sauce and served with baguette.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2013)

I do charred brussel sprouts with black pepper roasted butternut squash. cube butternut squash, halve brussel sprouts toss with sea salt and generous amounts of cracked black pepper and olive oil. place in a 500 degree+ oven for 10- to 15 minutes or until the squash is tender and slightly charred. The brussel sprouts should be charred but, still bright green and have some crispness to them. mix with some fresh scallions.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 10, 2013)

Potatoes lyonnaise. Win. Take some potatoes and bake em. Then cool them and slice them into coins or half moons or even steak fry cuts about. 25" thick. Now julienne some onions with the grain and caramelize. Now pan fry or deep fry the potatoes until golden brown and crispy and have a pan with the butter, onions and chopped herbs, then throw the potatoes in and saute together. Season with kosher salt and pepper and win.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to do a parsnip/apple/potato rösti which was pretty easy and a little different. You could add a little Fontina or St. Andre to boost the 'richness'. Also, rutabaga puree is nice in winter. For an app, maybe a shrimp chawanmushi?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok theory wins.....I think that might be the best idea for potatoes with this crowd....I like all the ideas but this ain't a roasted beet or kale crowd.....I don't know if any of them have even eaten a beet!......

Ok so what about a simple appetizer that's not shrimp cocktail?.....ryan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2013)

potato Galette. easy to make, looks like it was hard to make. win/win.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 11, 2013)

sudsy9977 said:


> Ok theory wins.....I think that might be the best idea for potatoes with this crowd....I like all the ideas but this ain't a roasted beet or kale crowd.....I don't know if any of them have even eaten a beet!......
> 
> Ok so what about a simple appetizer that's not shrimp cocktail?.....ryan



Wrap something in bacon and put it out, you'll be a hero.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 11, 2013)

I've made roasted brussels sprouts, and quite a few people who "do not like brussels sprouts" end up liking them!. You can also serve them with a sour cream or yogurt and garlic sauce the side for dipping.

Cut the larger ones in half, and leave the smaller ones whole so they all cook in about the same time. You might want to give them a quick stir partway through the cooking time.



sachem allison said:


> I do charred brussel sprouts with black pepper roasted butternut squash. cube butternut squash, halve brussel sprouts toss with sea salt and generous amounts of cracked black pepper and olive oil. place in a 500 degree+ oven for 10- to 15 minutes or until the squash is tender and slightly charred. The brussel sprouts should be charred but, still bright green and have some crispness to them. mix with some fresh scallions.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 11, 2013)

ecchef said:


> I used to do a parsnip/apple/potato rösti which was pretty easy and a little different. You could add a little Fontina or St. Andre to boost the 'richness'. Also, rutabaga puree is nice in winter. For an app, maybe a shrimp chawanmushi?



+1 to Rosti. Nick and Stef's in LA had it for years as one of their sides. I always ordered it when I ate there because it's a perfect side to steak. Crunchy but not greasy, so it's lighter than french fries, but fluffy like a baked potato. It's excellent with some sour cream and some fresh herbs.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 11, 2013)

ecchef said:


> I used to do a parsnip/apple/potato rösti which was pretty easy and a little different. You could add a little Fontina or St. Andre to boost the 'richness'. Also, rutabaga puree is nice in winter. For an app, maybe a shrimp chawanmushi?



oh man that sounds real good. herbsaint in new orleans has a great potato rosti. they served it w/beef ribs. is there a good rosti recipe somewhere? anybody?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 11, 2013)

Potato - I agree with Theory on Lyonaisse or O'Brien (with peppers and onions cubing the potatoes) or Croquettes

Shrimp - Bacon wrapped with a light glaze or if you want a little heavier do the bbq method listed above with some grits

I would incorporate parsnips in the mix somewhere too, that just sounds good this time of year.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 11, 2013)

labor of love said:


> oh man that sounds real good. herbsaint in new orleans has a great potato rosti. they served it w/beef ribs. is there a good rosti recipe somewhere? anybody?



I remember reading this article and recipe from Saveur. 

http://www.saveur.com/article/Kitchen/Swiss-Bliss

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Rosti

I've made hash browns using a similar technique - steaming whole Russet or Yukon Golds - then peeling them and grating them (adding salt) and cooking them in a pan until crispy and flipping. I didn't, however, coat them in the fat like this recipe instructs, but they still turn out really well.


----------



## stphntrjllo (Feb 12, 2013)

Try roasted sunchoke puree for your meat they're in season and a good starch as for other veg that's easy use things that are in season cauliflower broccolini turnips artichokes are nice right now. Make a nice sauce to go along and find some greens mustard frills or something. Easy money


----------

